# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  Intel virtualization technology

## Mehdi Asgari

سلام
کسی می دونه چطور میشه ویژگی Intel VT رو فعال کرد ؟
تو بایوس تنظیمات VT وجود نداره ؛ بایوسم update هم نداره ، میخوام ببینم آیا از طریق نرم افزاری ، مثلا با کد اسمبلی میشه این کار رو کرد ؟؟؟؟
[Edited]
آیا راهی هست که  بشه BIOS رو extract کرد به داخل یک فایل (تا مثلا بعدا با یک BIOS EDITOR تغیراتی داده و دوباره فلش کنیم) ؟؟؟
[/Edited]

----------


## Inprise

اگه بایاست فعالش نمیکنه یعنی اصلا وجود نداره . چیپستت چیه ؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

داره 
 Intel T7100 روی VAIO FZ140E
http://www.intel.com/distributed/mod...noduo_spec.htm
http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLA4A
http://b2b.sony.com/Solutions/product/VGN-FZ140E/B
اگه میشه ، جواب سوال دومم رو هم بدید (شاید با Phoenix BIOS Editor بتونم یه کارایی بکنم)
مشکل من اینه که میخوام با VM ها کار کنم و برای افزایش پرفورمنس از VT میخوام استفاده کنم ، CPU این ویژگی رو داره ولی قادر به فعال کردنش نیستم. (Parallels Workstation موقع اجرا اخطار داد که VT بر روی سیستم شما غیر فعاله و باید از طریق بایوس فعال بشه ، متاسفانه چون سیستم من با هدف کاربران خانگی طراحی شده و از Vista Home Premium هم استفاده می کنه ، طراحانش فکر کردن VT به درد خریداران این مدل نمی خوره و به کل disable کردنش.)

----------


## Inprise

اگر چیپست و پردازنده ات مناسب باشه باید از طریق بایاس بتونی فعال و غیر فعالش کنی . من الان یه DELL 6400 دارم و VT رو هم فعال کردم فقط برای تکمیل پروژه ای که مشغولش هستم و به همین مسئله مربوطه . روی ماشینهای توشیبا هم وضعیت همینطوره .

الان نام سیستمت رو جستجو کردم و به نظر میاد سونی به دلیل مجهولی این امکان رو غیر فعال کرده و روی بایاس هم در دسترس نیست . مدل و مشخصات بایاست چیه ؟
ولی فکر نمیکنم هک کردنش کار جالب و معقولی باشه چون بایاس لپتاپها بر خلاف PC ها به شدت Customized میشه تا با کنترلرهای همون ماشین صحبت کنه و Patch کردنش قاعدتا" باید کار خفنی باشه .

----------


## Inprise

الان به این هم رسیدم که ادعا میکنه بعضی جاها مشکل رو حل میکنه . 
تست کن 

http://www.vmware.com/community/thre...698516&#698516

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

ممنون
ولی اون لینک فقط در مورد Mac به نتیجه رسیده و گفته برای ویندوز باید خودمون یه Kernel Module بنویسیم. 
سوال: چطور میشه همچین کدی رو نوشت که بتونه MSR رو در هر هستۀ CPU تنظیم کنه ؟
در ضمن در اینجا و اینجا ادعا شده که VT فقط برای guest OS های 64 بیتی لازم و موثره و حتی برای 32 بیتی ها میتونه باعث کاهش پرفورمنس هم بشه ؛ آیا کسی تجربۀ عملی در این زمینه داره ؟
مشخصات بایوسم: Phoenix Technologies LTD R0040J7

----------


## Inprise

> ولی اون لینک فقط در مورد Mac به نتیجه رسیده


وقتی گفتی میخوای از Patallels استفاده کنی فکر کردم شاید میخوای از Intel OSX استفاده کنی ، که از VT خیلی جدی استفاده میکنه.  اما بازم کمکت میکنه چون مشخص میشه که میتونی بعدا فعالش کنی یا نه . توضیحش رو بخون و امتحانش کن چون ممکنه که فیلدهای مذکور قفل شده باشن بعدا هم نتونی دستکاری شون کنی .




> VT فقط برای guest OS های 64 بیتی لازم و موثره و حتی برای 32 بیتی ها میتونه باعث کاهش پرفورمنس هم بشه


به مجازی سازی با استفاده از امکانات سیستم عامل و ماشین های مجازی نرم ، اصطلاحا میگن Paravirtualization . هدف از ارائه VT این نبوده . برنامه هائی مثل Prallels  از VT استفاده میکنن تا سیستم عامل میهمان رو به Root Mode ببرن . ایده اصلی VT/Pacifica همزیستی تا حد ممکن هم عرض میزبان/میهمان ها است . الان نه معماری VT/Pacifica کامل است ( شبیه سازی حافظه و پورت ها ؟ ) و نه نرم افزارهای موجود خصوصا معماری سیستم عاملها برای این تکنولوژی مناسب است . بهترین نمونه قابل مطالعه از تاثیر این مسئله روی سیستم عامل Blue Pill جوانا روتکوسکا روی Pacifica و Project China Town دنی دای زوئی روی VT است که سال قبل و امسال در Blackhat ارائه شدن . در موردشون خیلی سر و صدا شد ولی چون صورت مسئله ربطی به این تاپیک نداره چیزی در موردش نمینویسم . در کل مجازی سازی سخت افزاری تکنولوژی ای برای امروز نیست 


- خود سونی که گفته  Intel® Virtualization Technology is not supported on VAIO و وقتی روی مشخصات سیستمت جستجو کردم مقدار زیادی فحش به سونی کشف شد . جائی رو ندیدم که کسی بایاس رو هک کرده باشه یا حتی در مورد تلاش در این زمینه چیزی نوشته باشه . من چند باری دستکاری بایاس رو روی PC تجربه کردم ولی نه روی لپتاپ همان یکبار ( شوخی کردن با Vista Loader ای که دوستان چینی دارن زحمتش رو میکشن ) هم درس عبرت بزرگی بود . فکر میکنم اگر واقعا برات ارزش داره ، بهتر باشه از شر سونی خلاص بشی و یک Dell بگیری که برای این منظور ماشین خوبیه و خیلی هم ارزونتره . اگر به نتیجه مثبت دیگه ای غیر از این رسیدی همینجا بنویس

----------


## mehranFX

> اگر چیپست و پردازنده ات مناسب باشه باید از طریق بایاس بتونی فعال و غیر فعالش کنی . من الان یه DELL 6400 دارم و VT رو هم فعال کردم فقط برای تکمیل پروژه ای که مشغولش هستم و به همین مسئله مربوطه . روی ماشینهای توشیبا هم وضعیت همینطوره .
> 
> الان نام سیستمت رو جستجو کردم و به نظر میاد سونی به دلیل مجهولی این امکان رو غیر فعال کرده و روی بایاس هم در دسترس نیست . مدل و مشخصات بایاست چیه ؟
> ولی فکر نمیکنم هک کردنش کار جالب و معقولی باشه چون بایاس لپتاپها بر خلاف PC ها به شدت Customized میشه تا با کنترلرهای همون ماشین صحبت کنه و Patch کردنش قاعدتا" باید کار خفنی باشه .


اینپرایز عزیز! اگه ممکنه بگید من از کجا می تونم VT رو فعال کنم ! در ست آپ بایوس Dell Insprion 6400ٍِ که همچین گزینه ای ندیدم !
سئوال دیگه اینکه آیا این VT در افزایش کارایی VM هایی چون vmware تاثیر داره یا خیر ؟ ممنون !

*Overview*

Intel® Virtualization Technology (Intel® VT)¹ is comprised of a set of processor enhancements that improve traditional software-based virtualization solutions. These integrated features give virtualization software the ability to take advantage of offloading workload to the system hardware, enabling more streamlined virtualization software stacks and "near native" performance characteristics.
                         Virtualization solutions enhanced by Intel VT allow a platform to run multiple operating systems and applications as independent virtual machines. Using virtualization capabilities, one computer system can function as multiple "virtual" systems.
                         Virtualization has emerged as a compelling technology for server platforms, offering data center managers the ability to consolidate multiple workloads on one physical server system. Server consolidation offers lower hardware acquisition costs as well as improved data center performance efficiency.
                         Client platforms are utilizing virtualization technology to enable secure partitions for system back and security features

----------


## Inprise

> در ست آپ بایوس Dell Insprion 6400ٍِ که همچین گزینه ای ندیدم !

----------


## mehranFX

:خیلی عصبانی: 
اینپرایز عزیز ! قربون مرامت که اینقدر با صفایی ! 
این یک نمونه ایرلندیه ! تا بعد از ظهر یه نمونه مالزیایی اش رو هم چک میکنم خبر میدم ! ضمناًً قسمت دوم سئوالم بی جواب موند !

----------


## Inprise

ورژن بایاست چنده ؟ قاعدتا باید از مال من که تو تصویر اول هست قدیمی تر باشه

----------


## mehranFX

> ورژن بایاست چنده ؟ قاعدتا باید از مال من که تو تصویر اول هست قدیمی تر باشه


*Bios Version : A17(2007/06/13)*
اینپی جان ورژن بایوس شما A14 است عزیز ! این A17 است ! :اشتباه:

----------


## Inprise

همین نگارشی که من استفاده میکنم رو بگیر و ببین مسئله حل میشه یا نه 
اگر حل شد که قاعدتا مسئله از بایاس هست ، اگر نشد دوباره همین نگارش آخری که الان داری رو بگیر و جایگزین کن و با دل تماس بگیر .

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

نه ، مثل این که راهی نیست.
من می خواستم روی Vista یک XP SP2 هم برای کارایی مثل Debugging و device driver و اینا داشته باشم که نشد (Home Premium هست که فعلا نتونستم یه VM براش پیدا کنم که درست و حسابی کار کنه)
متاسفانه لپ تاپ های سونی رو زیاد نمیشه customize کرد. (الان حتی نمی تونم روی سیستم (نه روی VM) یه XP نصب کنم ، هارد درایو رو نمی شناسه)
اگه میشه ، من همینجا یه سوالی بپرسم (یا انتقالش بدید به بخش مربوطه):
آیا لپ تاپ های Dell ، مثل همین 6400 برای یک برنامه نویس مناسبن ؟
من به خاطر امکانات زیر سونی خودم رو انتخاب کردم:
2 GB RAM
Core 2 Duo CPU
200 GB h.d.d
آیا روی دل شما میشه به خوبی ویستا رو نصب کرد ؟

ممنون

----------


## Inprise

با ویستا میفروشن . اما من برای زندگی واقعی روی ویندوز از ویستا استفاده نمیکنم . همان XP SP2 کافی هست . برای همان مقاصدی که گفتی از همین ماشین استفاده میکنم و راضی ام . اگر میخواستم یک توصیه همراه با کم بدجنسی هم بکنم میگفتم که Ubuntu نصب کن و روی Vmware ویندوز بریز و خلاص . به اندازه کافی خوب کار میکنه . برای سونی ات هم این راه میتونه جواب بده . من به تجربه متقاعد شدم که برای افرادی مثل ما ، دل بهترین ماشینهای ممکن رو تولید میکنه چه لپتاپ چه دسکتاپ . 

این وسط تنها ساز ناکوک ویستا هست که هم برای ادامه کسب و کار روی ویندوز چاره ای جز توجه بهش نیست و هم جانور بزرگ و ابله و پر هزینه و بی فایده ای هست . کاریشم نمیشه کرد . بقول مرحوم مغفور جنت مکان حاج صادق هدایت : در زندگی زخمهائی هست که مثل خوره روح را در انزوا ...

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

اینپرایز عزیز ، شرمنده می دونم اینجا جای این سوالات نیست ، ولی چون تصمیم گرفتم لپ تاپم رو بفروشم و یک Dell بگیرم (نمی خوام مثل دفعۀ قبل با خوندن review و specification جنسی رو بخرم ، بلکه از تجارب کسانی مثل شما استفاده کنم)
 اگه میشه به این سوالا جواب بدید:
آیا روی Dell به راحتی میشه هر سیستم عاملی نصب کرد ؟ (من فقط با Ubuntu ، XP و Vista سر و کار دارم.)
آیا driver هاش همراه سی دی یا روی اینترنت موجود هستن ؟ (برای لپ تاپ من فقط برای ویستا درایور داره)
آیا همین مدل برای من مناسبه یا مدل بهتری با Price <= 1.5 سراغ دارید ؟ 
(من فقط برنامه نویسی می کنم ، همین. )

----------


## mehranFX

> همین نگارشی که من استفاده میکنم رو بگیر و ببین مسئله حل میشه یا نه 
> اگر حل شد که قاعدتا مسئله از بایاس هست ، اگر نشد دوباره همین نگارش آخری که الان داری رو بگیر و جایگزین کن و با دل تماس بگیر .


اینپی جان ! 
بایاس را معکوس آپدیت کردم !  :ناراحت:  فایده ای نداشت ، و مجدداً اون رو به ورژن A17 بر گرداندم ! گویا CPU هایی که برای بلوک شرق و ما جهان سومی ها می فرستند، فرق داره با اونهایی که در کشورهای از ما بهتران استفاده می شه ! 
Any Body else Has Other Idea ?!!!

----------


## mehranFX

> اینپرایز عزیز ، شرمنده می دونم اینجا جای این سوالات نیست ، ولی چون تصمیم گرفتم لپ تاپم رو بفروشم و یک Dell بگیرم (نمی خوام مثل دفعۀ قبل با خوندن review و specification جنسی رو بخرم ، بلکه از تجارب کسانی مثل شما استفاده کنم)
>  اگه میشه به این سوالا جواب بدید:
> آیا روی Dell به راحتی میشه هر سیستم عاملی نصب کرد ؟ (من فقط با Ubuntu ، XP و Vista سر و کار دارم.)
> آیا driver هاش همراه سی دی یا روی اینترنت موجود هستن ؟ (برای لپ تاپ من فقط برای ویستا درایور داره)
> آیا همین مدل برای من مناسبه یا مدل بهتری با Price <= 1.5 سراغ دارید ؟ 
> (من فقط برنامه نویسی می کنم ، همین. )


*اوبونتو لایو CD* بر روی Insprion 6400 من به درستی بالا نمیامد ! CD  های من اورجینال هدیه ، اوبونتو بود !
*** در کل ماشینهای Dell ، ماشینهای بی آزار و مقاومی هستند !

----------


## Inprise

> گویا CPU هایی که برای بلوک شرق و ما جهان سومی ها می فرستند، فرق داره با اونهایی که در کشورهای از ما بهتران استفاده می شه !


عجیبه . با یکی از این برنامه های متداولی که جزئیات مشخصات پردازنده و چیپست و ... رو در میارن سیستمت رو تست کن و خروجیشو همینجا بذار .



> آیا روی Dell به راحتی میشه هر سیستم عاملی نصب کرد ؟ (من فقط با Ubuntu ، XP و Vista سر و کار دارم.)
> آیا driver هاش همراه سی دی یا روی اینترنت موجود هستن ؟ (برای لپ تاپ من فقط برای ویستا درایور داره)
> آیا همین مدل برای من مناسبه یا مدل بهتری با Price <= 1.5 سراغ دارید ؟ 
> (من فقط برنامه نویسی می کنم ، همین. )


من الان از وضعیت بازار داخل کشور چندان خبر ندارم و کامپیوترهام رو یا دیگران میخرن یا سیستمهای فعلی ام رو خودم خریدم و آوردم این طرف . Dell بخر ، ببین بهترین مدلی که در بازار موجود هست چیه . یک نفر دیگه سیستمی مثل همین رو ماه قبل خرید یک و دویست . اوبونتو و اوپن سولاریس رو روش تست کردم و مسئله ای نداشته . نسخه قبلی اوبونتو با کارت وایرلسش مشکل داشت و بالا نمیومد که باید از طریق بایاس کارت خاموش میشد و بعد از بالا اومدن درایور صحیح نصب میشد اما این جدیده اون مشکل رو هم نداره . درایورهای اکس پی هم روی سایت دل هست . بگذریم از این حرفها ، چون اینجور قضاوتها بر اساس تجربه است و یه تجربه خوب لزوما قرار نیست بهترین باشه ؛ شاید حتی چیزهای بهتری هم پیدا کنی

- در مورد در دسترس نبودن VT یک توجیه معقول میتونه وجود داشته باشه .
بعد از سر و صدائی که در مورد تهدیدهای امنیتی و ماجرای روتکیتهای Hypervisor Mode شد من حس میکنم کمپانیهائی که از چنین چیپستهائی استفاده میکردن سعی کردن محافظه کاری کنن . غیر از سونی گویا ایسر هم این امکان رو غیر فعال گذاشته ! وقتی کاربران دارن پول یک پردازنده و چیپ گرونتر رو میدن و فعال بودنش یک مزیت برای سخت افزار محسوب میشه ، در دسترس قرار ندادن این امکان نمیتونه توجیه اقتصادی داشته باشه و حداقل تا حالا تنها نکته منفی ای که در مورد VT/Pacifica مطرح شده همین مسئله بلعیده شدن سیستم عامل فعال توسط روتکیت هایپرویزور هست ...

----------


## Delphi Skyline

اوبونتو و کوبونتوی لایو (داپر دریک) روی Inspiron 6400 ای که برای چند روز از یکی کش رفتم بسیار خوب جواب داد . در ضمن VT هم داشت . از ایران خریده بود (شیراز) .

----------


## mehranFX

> عجیبه . با یکی از این برنامه های متداولی که جزئیات مشخصات پردازنده و چیپست و ... رو در میارن سیستمت رو تست کن و خروجیشو همینجا بذار .


الان یک دستگاه مالزیایی رو که می گفتم با ورژن بایوس A05 ، تست کردم VT رو داره ، حالا میخوام بایاس رو آپدیت کنم ببینم باقی می مونه یا به لقاءا... می پیونده !

----------

